# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Pourquoi pas un forum "Developpement MacOsX" ?

## kedare

Salut !
je me demandais pourquoi ne pas faire un forum pour le developpement d'application pour MacOsX , vu qu'il y a deja un forum pour le developpement Linux et Windows,
Ca serais pas mal , vu que MacOsX est pas mal utilis par les developpeurs (surtout pour TextMate) , et qu'ils propose enormement d'outils pour le developpement (appleScript , Cocoa , Objective-C , Api java d'apple pour MacOsX)
Voila :p

----------


## Admin

Rponse

----------


## Marc Lussac

> vu que MacOsX est pas mal utilis par les developpeurs (surtout pour TextMate)


Je me demande ce que ca veux dire pour toi "pas mal utilis" et sur quoi tu te base ?

Si on avais des messages sur MacOsX on aurait cr le forum depuis longtemps, mais en attendant les questions sont possible sur un des forums gnraux.

Ca n'est pas possible de crer un forum MacOsX avec une seule question sur ce sujet tous les deux ans.

Tu sais que la part de march de MacOsX est de moins de 1% ?

----------


## kedare

> Tu sais que la part de march de MacOsX est de moins de 1% ?


la part de march de MacOsX est de 5% , et augmente fortement en ce moment avec la baisse des prix et les nouveaut Apple

----------


## Admin

> la part de march de MacOsX est de 5% , et augmente fortement en ce moment avec la baisse des prix et les nouveaut Apple


Pour info Mac OSX  une part de march de 4,33% (04.09.2006) avec une hausse de 0.04 point par rapport  juillet et 0,59 point depuis septembre 2005. Impressionnante progression. avec la meme progression MacOSX devrait atteindre 10% au environ de 2016. Bref, on ne peux pas parler forte progression.

Maintenant concernant les 4,33%, combien de developpeurs ? 
Il n'y a pas de demande pour du MacOSX sur nos forums. On ne va pas faire un forum pour a, le jour ou la demande sera  la hauteur on le fera avec plaisir.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Parts de marchs sur les lecteurs de developpez.com

Mac Os X : 0,9 %

Comme je disais

Effectivement la part de march developpez.com n'est pas la part de march gnrale.

Le fait est que les dveloppeurs utilisent majoritairement Windows, puis Linux.

----------


## chaval

Salut

d'un autre cot, macOSX se base sur la techno BSD...
Donc, le forum linux ne serait-il pas plus ou moins adapt pour ca ?

----------


## gorgonite

> Donc, le forum linux ne serait-il pas plus ou moins adapt pour ca ?


+1 d'autant plus qu'il existe un forum Unix... pour les *BSD, Solaris, AIX, etc.

donc pour MacOS X aussi... par dfinition  :;):

----------


## chaval

Moui, mais il doit peut etre avoir des librairies bien spciales  macOS, ou des outils de dveloppement.

Reste  savoir la proportion de messages sur de developpement sur mac est assez suffisant pour crer un sous-forum

----------


## matrix788

Moi aussi, je pense que le dveloppement pour mac se concentre principalement sur du dveloppement graphique...

Le forum 2d/3d, et graphique peut galement le contenir.

je pense quand mme qu'un jour on va avoir la mme question pour le dveloppement PDA, ca rumine dans tous les cons, ces gadgets (souvent utile...)

----------


## cladsam

Pourquoi pas un forum avec pour thme unique : pourquoi pas tel forum ? Comme ca dedans on pourrait mettre des posts commencant par pourquoi pas un forum "Cuisiner les sushis" et argumenter dessus?

 ::dehors::

----------


## Admin

> Pourquoi pas un forum avec pour thme unique : pourquoi pas tel forum ? Comme ca dedans on pourrait mettre des posts commencant par pourquoi pas un forum "Cuisiner les sushis" et argumenter dessus?


Honnetement, ca fait des annes qu'on fonctionne  l'ouverture d'un forum lorsque c'est ncessaire et a ne pose pas de soucis. Pourquoi changer un systme qui fonctionne ?




> Reste  savoir la proportion de messages sur de developpement sur mac est assez suffisant pour crer un sous-forum


La rponse est non, il n'y a pas assez de message sur Mac.
Lorsque le besoin d'un nouveau forum se fait sentir, je te garanti qu'on le sait.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Comme il  t dis plus haut mme s'il y avais des messages Mac OSX, il seraient casables dans le forum du langage, de l'outil, du sgbd, ou du systme, et pour le systme ca serais linux si j'ai bien compris

Et le forum "autres linux" existe, donc on peu en conclure que d'une faon le forum demand existe dj mais simplement qu'il n'y  pas de messages.

Comme d'habitude quoi, la routine...

----------


## Katyucha

Les sushis, je sais pas, les makis, je peux faire une faq

 ::dehors:: 

Sinon pour reprendre les sages paroles de Marc, il ne faut pas demander mais plutot faire. On est 220 rdacteurs (attention, pas sur du chiffre). On s'occupe des articles, tutoriels, formations dtailles, faq ...etc... Et si vous n'avez pas ce que vous cherchez, rien ne vous empeche de nous proposer vos crits (articles en compagnie)

----------


## JoJoS

Justement je me posai cette question, pourquoi pas une partie pour le dveloppement sous mac???

Vous y voyez peut tre pas l'interet du fait que personne ne vient en parler. Mais  vrai dire, on ne sait pas o en parler !!

Et me dites pas "bin dans la section linux/unix" parce que si je vous sort "COCOA" et "Objective-C" cela est propre  osx. Maintenant c'est sur que ca pourrait trs bien figurer dans la partie "autre", mais personnellement, je trouve la fonction rechercher difficile  manipuler.
Et puis ca fait pas plaisir de se voir mis de cot sois disant parce que l'on est pas la majorit!

Et puis c'est en mme temps normal qu'il n'y ai pas beaucoup de dveloppeur mac ici, puisque rien ne nous en fait parler. Il y a d'autres sites qui traitent du dveloppement sous osx, alors ils vont voir ailleurs.

Bref, tout ca pour dire que je suis du des rponses apportes. Ce site traite de dveloppement informatique, et il y  beaucoup de langages reprsent. Mais j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve absolument rien sur le dveloppement sur mac os x.
Et puis je doute que la partie LaTex de votre catgorie "Autre" sera plus remplis que celle concernant cocoa ou objective-c.

----------


## gorgonite

> Bref, tout ca pour dire que je suis du des rponses apportes. Ce site traite de dveloppement informatique, et il y  beaucoup de langages reprsent. Mais j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve absolument rien sur le dveloppement sur mac os x.


tu manques peut-tre d'imagination... de nombreux sujets traits dans ce forum peuvent s'appliquer  Mac, mme s'il n'est pas marqu en gros 
compatible apple




> Et puis je doute que la partie LaTex de votre catgorie "Autre" sera plus remplis que celle concernant cocoa ou objective-c.



as-tu regard le nombre de messages sur ce forum avant de parler  ::roll::  ?

----------


## cchatelain

> Justement je me posai cette question, pourquoi pas une partie pour le dveloppement sous mac???
> 
> Vous y voyez peut tre pas l'interet du fait que personne ne vient en parler. Mais  vrai dire, on ne sait pas o en parler !!


Tout simplement parceque personne n'est encore venu en disant : "Je veux faire des articles sur les macs". Comme on n'a pas de rescources, il n'y a pas de rubrique.
Mais si tu veux crire, tu seras le bienvenu  :;):

----------


## JoJoS

Pour latex, oui j'ai regard! Et d'ailleurs, j'ai pu y voir 5 articles sur la page d'accueil, puis environ 3 pages de discussions sur le forums, en regardant juste la premire page, j'ai vu une moyenne de 3 posts par sujets.

Et comment cette section  t'elle te ouverte?? Depuis combien de temps?? Etait il ncessaire d'ouvrir cette section???

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ca ne serai pas pareil pour les langages osx.

cchatelain : Le problme c'est que je dveloppe que depuis peu sous mac os x. Et pour tout dire, je ne connais pas du coup cocoa / objective-c d'o ma recherche sur les sites spcialiss.
Pour l'instant je fais un peu avec les moyens que j'ai, je dcouvre par moi mme, je fouille un peu sur le net, mais c'est vraiment pas vident.
Je voudrais bien participer  une ventuelle section mac os x, mais pour li'nstant, je ne pourrai rien apporter de concret puisque je ne connais pas grand chose.

Pourquoi ne pas ouvrir juste une partie dveloppement sur mac os x dans les forums, je ne pense pas que ce soit si problmatique, et puis vous verrez bien le nombre de frquentation, et peut tre que des personnes qui s'y connaissent bien viendraient aider les personnes comme moi  se lancer dans le dvelopper sur mac !!

----------


## chaval

La section latex a t ouverte car une personne a voulu s'en occuper.
Pour le moment, personne est venu proposer son aide. Pour ouvrir une rubrique, il faut au moins un responsable de rubrique, et personne n'a propos sa candidature pour cet eventuel poste

Et qu'as tu contre la section latex ?

----------


## JoJoS

Absolument rien du tout contre LaTex !!! Au contraire, j'ai voulu m'y pencher mais je ne l'ai pas encore fait. Mais promis je le ferai !!!
Je voulais juste un exemple de section ouverte malgrs le nombre assez restrein d'articles.

Alors si je comprends bien, si quelqu'un se dcide  prendre en main la section dveloppement mac, il se pourrait qu'elle voit le jour ???

O puis-je avoir des renseignements sur "comment devenir responsable de rubrique" ?
Que faut il savoir pour cela ? Quel condition doit on respecter ???

----------


## chaval

Si quelqu'un veut s'en occuper, et si dans les forums, une demande s'en fait sentir (en nombre de posts)

quelques liens :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=146
http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1758

----------


## JoJoS

Oki merci beaucoup !!
Je vais fouiner  droite et  gauche pour voir si d'autre personnes seraient interresss par des tutoriaux/faq/autres.... Concernant mac os x. Et pourquoi proposer un tutoriel.

En tout cas, merci pour ces liens, les explications sont trs clair !!

----------


## gege2061

> tutoriaux/faq/autres.... Concernant mac os x.


Voil c'est le point de dpart ! Par exemple la rubrique GTK+ qui vient d'tre ouverte. J'ai commencer  crire un tutoriel pour dbutant (les prmisses de cet article date du 28/08/2005) ensuite j'ai mis en place (avec l'aide d'autres personnes) une FAQ (dbut le 11/09/2006) j'ai aussi regroup tous les outils/bibliothques dans un post-it qui maintenant est devenu la page outils. Des forums ont t crs parce qu'il y avait plusieurs pages de questions, questions en partie suscites par les articles publis.

Comme je le dit sur mon blog cette ide date de plus d'un an ! Donc monter une rubrique n'est pas quelque chose d'anodin et ce n'est pas tout, ensuite il faut la faire vivre cette rubrique : crire des nouveaux tuto, trouver de nouveaux rdacteurs et modrateurs, trouver de nouvelles ides, mettre  jours les ressouces existantes, ... Bien sr tout ceci tant fait bnvolement, il faut vivre  ct (enfin avoir une travail qui paye ton loy, parce que mang et dormir on oublie rapidement...)

Donc on n'a rien contre les ides mais faut du monde pour les raliser !

PS : mais vous inquitez pas y a quand mme de bons cts lorsque l'on fait parti de la rdaction de developpez.com  ::P: , tout n'est pas que contraintes. Le travail de rdacteur et/ou modrateur est beaucoup moins contraignant (de toute faon on n'a aucun dlais  tenir, on fait ce que l'on peut quand on le peut). Mais il faut avoir concience que responsable de rubrique ce n'est pas qu'un titre (et des belles plumes  :8-):  ) c'est surtout chronophage.

----------


## Tarul

> Oki merci beaucoup !!
> Je vais fouiner  droite et  gauche pour voir si d'autre personnes seraient interresss par des tutoriaux/faq/autres.... Concernant mac os x. Et pourquoi proposer un tutoriel.
> 
> En tout cas, merci pour ces liens, les explications sont trs clair !!


Bonjour  tous,

J'avoue que trouver d'autres information concernant l'objective-c et l'utilisation de cocoa m'interesserait. La documentation franaise se fait assez rare, mais elle n'est pas inexistante.
dsol d'avance pour la pub vers des sites externes.
il y a notament www.project-omega.org et objective-cocoa.org qui propose articles/lien/forum sur les technologies de programmation d'Apple.
La documentation d'apple en gnral pas mal pour peu qu'on soit pas anglophobe.

J'avoue que j'aiderais bien a faire des tutos, mais je manque de temps et je ne me rclame pas assez bon pour porter une telle responsabilit.

si je peux aider un peu, j'essairais avec plaisir.

pour rpondre la seule chose (et qui soit bien soutenu par apple) et qui soit spcifique a mac os X, c'est l'objective-c(qui existe chez tous les autres grce  Gcc  ::): ), le sdk cocoa et l'IDE xcode. Il existe cependant gnustep(il me semble) qui assure une partie de la compatibilit avec les outils d'apple mais en gardant l'aspect graphique des openStep et NextStep.

je me permet d'avancer une explication du fait qu'il y a peu d'article dessus :
-le part de march d'apple parmis les developpeurs. Je ne parles pas de client finaux, j'ai pas envie de tomber dans le troll :p
-et sans doute le fait qu'il existe pas mal d'outils compatiibles, ne serait grce au language qui sont intgr dans mac os X a la manire des distributions linux(perl, ruby, python(pas sur), java, c, c++,objc,objc++) et la lib X11 qui facilite les portages entre les programes graphiques a base de X11. Bien que le resultat final ne soit pas terrible graphiquement. (par exemple je prfre utiliser sur mon mac neooffice qu'open office a cause d'X11).


dsol de l'iruption dans le message.  ::):

----------


## Ceylo

Bonjour  tous,

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai plusieurs annes d'expriences en dveloppement sur Mac OS X (4 ans exactement).  vrai dire, l'Objective-C est un des permiers langages que j'ai appris, et c'est toujours celui que j'utilise le plus. Utiliser l'Objective-C veut aussi dire (pour moi) utiliser Cocoa. La cration de logiciels plutt complexes est trs aise grce  cette bibliothque.

Je suis donc prt  participer si un forum pour Mac OS X voit le jour, rpondre  un grand nombre de questions, et pourquoi pas mme proposer mes propres tutos.


Quant au nombre de dveloppeurs Macs, compar  tous les utilisateurs Macs, il est d'aprs moi bien plus important que le nombre dveloppeurs Windows, compar  tous les utilisateurs de Windows.

Et cela pour une raison principale : Apple rserve une grande place au dveloppement, l'encourage et le facilite par ses nombreuse bibliothques relativement simples  utiliser, compltes, et surtout de qualit (je n'ai jamais eu de bug ou simples problmes  cause de leur utilisation, mme dans des tests plus pousss).

De ce fait, les dveloppeurs Macs peuvent s'appuyer sur des bases solides et sont donc plus encourags. C'est souvent dmoralisant de dcouvrir une fonctionnalit intressante mais ne marche pas compltement ou n'est pas encore tout  fait au point.  ::(:  

Bon dveloppement  tous  :;):

----------


## cchatelain

> Je suis donc prt  participer si un forum pour Mac OS X voit le jour, rpondre  un grand nombre de questions, et pourquoi pas mme proposer mes propres tutos.


On peut commencer par les tutos. L'ouverture d'un sous-domaine developpez.com ne prend pas trop de temps.



> Quant au nombre de dveloppeurs Macs, compar  tous les utilisateurs Macs, il est d'aprs moi bien plus important que le nombre dveloppeurs Windows, compar  tous les utilisateurs de Windows.


La seule question pour moi c'est : "combien de programmeurs Mac OS X parcourent developpez.com ?". Et des tutos, rfrencs par google, a peut en amener un peu plus, ce qui est bien pour ouvrir un nouveau forum.

Qu'en dis tu ?

----------


## Ceylo

D'aprs moi, beaucoup de dveloppeurs Mac OS X ont visit le site developpez.com, et beaucoup n'y sont plus jamais revenus  cause du manque de place pour ce domaine. Devoir poster ses questions sur la programmation Mac OS X dans une section Autres n'est pas trs encourageant.  ::?:  

*Attendre que des dveloppeurs Mac OS X viennent poser leurs questions est un chose, les encourager en est une autre.* Et je ne pense pas que developpez.com les encourage beaucoup. Attendre que les choses se fassent n'est pas la bonne attitude, surtout si developpez.com veut continuer de rester  la hauteur

Je suis tout  fait d'accord pour commencer par les tutos (bien qu' l'heure o je parle, je ne sache pas vraiment par o commencer  :;): , il y a tellement de choses  dire).

Une nouvelle re commence pour la programmation Mac OS X  ::D:

----------


## Admin

Disons qu'il faut faire les choses dans l'ordre, la cration d'un domaine et des articles qui vont avec est effectivement cette premire tape.

Si developpez ne fait pas grand chose c'est surtout par manque de personnes comptentes sur le sujet que par choix.

Comme l'a dis cdric la cration d'un domaine ne prends pas de temps, si tu es motiv pour crire des articles sur le developpement en Obj-C et Cocoa, nous seront plus que ravis d'ouvrir le domaine macosx.developpez.com  :;):  

Quand a savoir par quoi commencer, pas d'inquitude avec nos outils tout se fera naturellement petit  petit.

----------


## Ceylo

Avec grand plaisir  ::D: 

Je veux bien crer ces tutos, mais je ne sais pas sous quelle forme ils doivent tre, comment les envoyer, les publiery a-t-il des rgles quant  la rdaction ( part celles dcrites sur la page Rgles).

J'ai vu aussi que pour tre modrateur je devais tre maleur, enfin je suppose, et j'espre que ce n'est pas ncessaire pour tre rdacteur.

Enfin bref voila, je me pose beaucoup de questions

----------


## popogendarme

D'un autre cot il doit pas y avoir bcp de demande par ce que y a des forums specialis mac qui en parle quand mme.

----------


## Ceylo

Il y a peut-tre des forums Macs, mais ils ne sont tout de mme pas trs nombreux, de plus peu sont en franais.

Lorsque je fais une recherche avec 'forum dveloppement mac os x' je ne trouve pas de forum en franais parlant de programmation mac. Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y en a pas, mais en dehors de objective-cocoa.org, je n'en ai pas trouv. C'est donc que les forums de dveloppement Macs en franais se font rare.

Et je prcise que OUI il y a de la demande.

----------


## Marc Lussac

On va le faire votre forum ne vous inquitez pas, mais je ne sais pas encore quand ni ou.

 ::merci::

----------


## Ceylo

:8O:   :8O:   ::yaisse2::   ::D: 

On n'avait pas d'abord dit que des cours/tutos taient ncessaires avant la cration du forum ? parce que l j'avoue que yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ( :;): )

----------


## kedare

Chouette on va enfin avoir notre section a nous  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Bon en premier instance ca n'est pas gagn, il y  trs trs peu de messages sur Mac, et le peu qu'il y  sont dj dans le bon forum (le forum du langage utlis par exemple)

Imaginons qu'on fasse un forum Mac OSX, logiquement ca devrait etre un sous forum du *forum UNIX* non puisque c'est un Unix ?

Hors dans le forum UNIX il y  exactement zro messages sur Mac OSX

----------


## Ceylo

Il y a trs peu de messages sur Macs parce qu'on a l'impression de ne pas avoir notre place sur Developpez.com. J'ai aussi cette impression, et c'est ce qui m'a le plus du.

Certes Mac OS X est bas sur Unix, mais justement, ce n'est qu'une base. La dessus, Apple a ajout ses propres innovations, son propre systme, sa propre faon d'organiser les choses, des choses qui ne viennent pas d'Unix. Je ne citerai que les plus importante pour ne pas exagrer. Il y a l'API Cocoa, qui n'existe que sur Mac OS X (en Objective-C). C'est un moyen trs efficace de produire un logiciel  la fois lgant et performant. On trouve aussi la bibliothque Carbon (en C) prsente sur Mac OS X et Mac OS 8, 9 (si je me souviens bien). Ces deux bibliothques ne sont donc pas prsentes sur les autres systmes Unix. C'est pour a que le dveloppement sous Mac devrait avoir sa propre place. Quant au fait d'ajouter un sous-forum pour Mac OS X dans le forum Unix, je pense que c'est une bonne ide, du moins pour le moment, puisque d'aprs moi, un seul forum ne suffira bientt plus (mais on verra a plus tard  :;): ).

----------


## Tarul

> Il y a trs peu de messages sur Macs parce qu'on a l'impression de ne pas avoir notre place sur Developpez.com. J'ai aussi cette impression, et c'est ce qui m'a le plus du.
> 
> Certes Mac OS X est bas sur Unix, mais justement, ce n'est qu'une base. La dessus, Apple a ajout ses propres innovations, son propre systme, sa propre faon d'organiser les choses, des choses qui ne viennent pas d'Unix. Je ne citerai que les plus importante pour ne pas exagrer. Il y a l'API Cocoa, qui n'existe que sur Mac OS X (en Objective-C). C'est un moyen trs efficace de produire un logiciel  la fois lgant et performant. On trouve aussi la bibliothque Carbon (en C) prsente sur Mac OS X et Mac OS 8, 9 (si je me souviens bien). Ces deux bibliothques ne sont donc pas prsentes sur les autres systmes Unix. C'est pour a que le dveloppement sous Mac devrait avoir sa propre place. Quant au fait d'ajouter un sous-forum pour Mac OS X dans le forum Unix, je pense que c'est une bonne ide, du moins pour le moment, puisque d'aprs moi, un seul forum ne suffira bientt plus (mais on verra a plus tard ).


Bonjour tous le monde  ::): ,
Que dire d'autres sinon que je suis d'accord avec ce que dit spootnik-Dev.

Je rajouterais juste, que si tu commences  crire des tutoriaux pour mac os X et Obj-c, je serais ravis de les lires, de les tester, et de les commenter.  ::):

----------


## Marc Lussac

Bon prcisment vous voulez quoi comme forum ?

"Dveloppement Mac OSX" c'est ca ?

Merci de proposer prcismenent ce que vous voulez  ::mrgreen:: 

Et vous le verriez ou ce forum ?  ::koi:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## Tarul

> Bon prcisment vous voulez quoi comme forum ?
> 
> "Dveloppement Mac OSX" c'est ca ?
> 
> Merci de proposer prcismenent ce que vous voulez 
> 
> Et vous le verriez ou ce forum ?


A titre peronnel, 
Je pense que c'est plus Dveloppement Mac os X. Pour tout ce qui est sur Objective-C/cocoa. D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, Objective-C est proche du C, on pourrait le mettre dans le forum C/C++. Quand penses-tu spootnik-Dev?

Pour la partie Unix, on utilisera le forum Linux/Unix.  :;):

----------


## Ceylo

Je pense plutt  trois parties diffrentes pour un forum 'Dveloppement Mac OS X'.

Une partie 'Objective-C / Cocoa', une autre partie pour 'Carbon', et encore une partie pour tout le reste ('Autres'). Quand je dis tout le reste, j'englobe AGL, CoreFoundation, CoreAudio, ApplicationServices, IOKit

Quant  mettre Objective-C avec le Cnon je ne pense pas. L'Objective-C est trs utilis pour la programmation sur Mac OS X, mais trs peu dans les autres systmes (d'aprs ce que j'en sais). Les autres systmes qui utilisent des langages orients objets se servent surtout du C++, qui est plus universel est plus rpandu (hormis pour Mac).




> Je rajouterais juste, que si tu commences  crire des tutoriaux pour mac os X et Obj-c, je serais ravis de les lires, de les tester, et de les commenter.


Je te remercie. Pour l'instant, il faut juste que je me lance, et j'espre ne pas avoir  rdiger tous les articles. Comme tu le sais srement, j'ai 4 ans d'exprience en programmation sur Mac, mais surtout, je n'ai que 16 ans (et oui  ::mouarf:: ), donc a veut dire que  ct de a j'ai mes tudes. Donc si je dois rdiger tous les articles, les dveloppeurs risquent de devoir attendre avant que je les aie tous crits. Bien sr mon but n'est pas de faire patienter, mais je ne peux pas tout faire  la fois.  :;):

----------


## gorgonite

> mais surtout, je n'ai que 16 ans (et oui ), donc a veut dire que  ct de a j'ai mes tudes. Donc si je dois rdiger tous les articles, les dveloppeurs risquent de devoir attendre avant que je les aie tous crits. Bien sr mon but n'est pas de faire patienter, mais je ne peux pas tout faire  la fois.



justement, c'est quand on est jeune qu'on a le plus de temps  consacrer  dvp  ::D: 


Quant  moi, je pencherais pour :
  - un sous forum MacOS dans  Linux/Unix->Dveloppement
  - un sous forum MacOS dans  Linux/Unix->Distributions

a devrait satisfaire tout le monde dans un premier temps  :;):

----------


## Ceylo

> Quant  moi, je pencherais pour :
> - un sous forum MacOS dans Linux/Unix->Dveloppement
> - un sous forum MacOS dans Linux/Unix->Distributions


J'ai ma faon de ranger les choses, tu as la tienne




> a devrait satisfaire tout le monde dans un premier temps


C'est fort probable, mais alors juste dans un premier temps  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## christopheJ

Pourquoi ne pas faire une forum gnral Mac pour le systme, les logiciels et le dveloppement. 
On a un quivalent pour Windows et Linux spcifique sur l'utilisation du systme. 
Etant en train de me poser la question de switcher vers Mac et OS X, je sais qu'il semble relativement intuitif (en plus j'utilise dj Windows et Linux donc le pas ne doit pas tre norme), mais il peut tre intressant d'avoir un endroit pour parler de problme de configuration ou de choix de logiciel.
On peut dans un premier temps faire un forum gnrique, et s'il se rempli on pourra dcouper en Systme/administration et dveloppement propre a OS X (comme il y a un sous forum dveloppement dans Linux).

Du coup il trouverai sa place dans le gnral Informatique au cot de Windows et Linux.

Edit : Je viens de voir que je me suis fait griller le temps de m'occuper des gamins  ::aie:: 
Par contre je ne le noyerai pas en sous-sous-forum de Linux, si tu veux attirer du monde, il faut lui donner un peu de visibilit...

----------


## Ceylo

Je pense que c'est une bonne ide pour commencer.  ::D: 




> justement, c'est quand on est jeune qu'on a le plus de temps  consacrer  dvp


Certes, mais tant jeune, j'ai tout de mme moins d'exprience qu'une personne de 40 ayant dvelopp sous Mac toute sa vie.

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est ce que j'ai voulu faire mais j'ai trouv aucun message on risque de dmarer avec un forum vide

----------


## Ceylo

> C'est ce que j'ai voulu faire mais j'ai trouv aucun message on risque de dmarer avec un forum vide


Et alors ? Je suis persuad qu'il va vite se remplir.

----------


## Erwy

> Par contre je ne le noyerai pas en sous-sous-forum de Linux, si tu veux attirer du monde, il faut lui donner un peu de visibilit...


C'est mme certain.
Il ne faut pas oubli que , s'il est cre, nous partons alors d'un traffic quasi-nul.L'important ici n'est donc pas encore de savoir la destination la plus spcialis d'hypothtiques messages mais bien de donner un point d'ancrage  ces dveloppeurs.
De plus nous avons dj l'exprience de ce type d'erreur (forum trop spcialis et manquant de clart pour un dbutant) sur des technos disposant d'un plus grand flux de visiteurs et ce serait condamns ces futurs forums que de les rpter dans ce cas.
D'abord runir de la documentations et des gens intresss.Quand ces deux conditions seront remplies alors , le public tant connus et identifi, il sera ais de "dgrouper" ce forum.
La rgle c'est qu'un forum est au service de sa "clientle"et de ses besoins pas de ceux de sa technologie, aussi bizarre que cela puisse paratre aux yeux d' "expert" dans cette dernire



> Et alors ? Je suis persuad qu'il va vite se remplir.


Malheureusement nous nous avons l'exprience de nombreux cas contraires bien que similaire  leur debuts.Se remplir c'est possible, vite c'est plus que douteux

----------


## BiM

Il y a quand mme quelques sujets parses (Mac dans la recherche sur les titres).

Je ne me sers pas de Mac, mais un forum gnral ou un sous-forum de Unix pour Mac, je ne suis pas contre.

----------


## Ceylo

Puisque tout le monde est d'accord, qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour le crer ce forum ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> Puisque tout le monde est d'accord, qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour le crer ce forum ?


Tout le monde a survcu jusque l alors je ne crois pas que a soit si prss  ::roll::

----------


## Ceylo

::(: 

Patienter ne fera qu'attenuer l'ardeur des impatients, et donc attnuer la progression (au dbut) de ce forum.
Moi je dis : profitons en pendant qu'il en est encor temps  ::mrgreen::

----------


## chaval

encore temps de quoi ?
J'ai pas vu de sondage CSA-Sofres pour savoir quelle proportion attend ou non ce forum.

Certes, la cration de ce forum est invitable, je pense pas qu'un forum sans message, ou avec une dizaine de massage donne plus envie de poster qu'actuellement, dans les forums unix-like...

Pourquoi pas crer un forum mac, sans sous forum au dpart pour drainer les messages ? une fois que le forum sera assez rempli, on le sindera, non ?

----------


## Ceylo

> Pourquoi pas crer un forum mac, sans sous forum au dpart pour drainer les messages ? une fois que le forum sera assez rempli, on le sindera, non ?


ahem il me semble que c'est ce qui est prvu




> [] D'abord runir de la documentations et des gens intresss.Quand ces deux conditions seront remplies alors , le public tant connus et identifi, il sera ais de "dgrouper" ce forum.





> []On peut dans un premier temps faire un forum gnrique, et s'il se rempli on pourra dcouper en Systme/administration et dveloppement propre a OS X (comme il y a un sous forum dveloppement dans Linux).


Prend le temps de lire toute la discussion avant de poster  ::mrgreen:: .
Et




> encore temps de quoi ?
> J'ai pas vu de sondage CSA-Sofres pour savoir quelle proportion attend ou non ce forum.


Il ne s'agit pas de a. C'est simplement que certains utilisateurs Mac ont remarqu qu'il tait trs probable qu'un forum Mac voie le jour trs prochainement. Donc si on attend trop longtemps, on fait de faux espoirs, des impatients, des dusenfin bref je pense que attendre trop longtemps n'est pas une bonne chose.
Et vu que je suis personnellement impliqu dans cette affaire, je ne tiens pas  faire patienter les utilisateurs Mac.

----------


## chaval

> Prend le temps de lire toute la discussion avant de poster .
> Et


Le pire, c'est que je l'ai lu en entier...
mais j'ai lu des morceaux alors que je bossais, j'ai du en occulter des bouts
dsol
 ::hola:: 

D'un autre cot, ca prouve que je pense comme beaucoup d'autres lol

----------


## Ceylo

bah a arrive  tout le monde  :;):

----------


## Ceylo

Pour en revenir  ma question



> Puisque tout le monde est d'accord, qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour le crer ce forum ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Oui chef, toutes mes excuses chef,  vos ordres chef  ::oops::  

Le forum est la : http://www.developpez.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=518

Ca vous va comme ca ?  ::):  

 ::merci::

----------


## Ceylo

w trop trop trop bien  ::mrgreen:: 
la j'avoue super merci trop cool !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------

